# It's finally here



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Well my generator finally arrived and I must say it looks pretty well put together. Sorry for the crappy pics but I'm at work and its on top of my tool box ill post better pics this weekend


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

How loud is it when running? Looks nice. I need to get one, just can't decide on what.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

SonnyT said:


> How loud is it when running? Looks nice. I need to get one, just can't decide on what.


For me silence is golden. Honda EU series.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

It says 63 dba and I believe it you can be 20 feet away and barely hear it I plugged my welder into it (just a 120 volt stick unit) and did some welding on my 3pt cultivator just as a test and it worked flawlessly. The welder takes 20 amps to run and the genny puts out 29.2 at peak per the specs. So far I'm very happy with the purchase. 
Although I've heard of one of these falling apart I just took care of that by checking all the fasteners to make sure they were tight and used a paint marker to mark their position to make sure they stay that way. 
It starts on the first pull every time so far. My only complaint is that it has no hour meter to keep track of maintenance.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dqalex said:


> For me silence is golden. Honda EU series.


Amen.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

PeterB123 said:


> Amen.


 Amen again!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice genny

We all wish we had Honda EU $$$$


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

That's the only downside......


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

So far I'm very happy with it used it last weekend to power my wire feed welder when my 3-point cultivator broke in the garden and I couldn't move it because part of the 3 point frame broke when the cultivator was in the ground. I couldn't tell the difference between using the genny and being plugged into the house


----------



## AlanK (May 3, 2013)

That is a nice generator. My friend is looking at one. He wants to get one before hurricane season.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, that would make sense!


----------

